# Canon EF 50mm f1.4



## Realgeni (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like the price of 50mm 1.4 has gobe up, very recently. Is it the Mark-III effect?

I rememebr seeign this for low $300's and now I see it is $399/-

Any one found a good deal on this one recetnly?

Thank you,


----------



## squarebox (Apr 20, 2012)

it was on sale until recently

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/00006/Canon-EF-50mm-f1.4-USM-price.html


----------



## HeavenHell (Apr 20, 2012)

I paid $319 for a new one on 1/25/2012 from Calumet.

Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Lens	$339.00
SHIPPING: $0.00 
discount (Winter Sale Promo Coupon): -$20.00

TOTAL: $319.00


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 20, 2012)

I paid $275, January 2011. However, the retailers best price is now $357. No surprise, really; Japan has had it pretty rough these last couple years.

EDIT: Just found the receipt: AU$267 (was about US$275-280, at the time).


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 20, 2012)

There was a rebate recently which expired in March. I complained my way into getting an additional discount from Amazon and my final price was $317. But $350 is probably going to be the norm.

I doubt it will be that much less than 325 after the new version comes out (presuming there is something on the horizon). And my guess is that the new f/1.4 version is going to be around $500 at launch. 

Whenever you do get the lens, get a $5 hood and it will not only protect the exterior element, but it will prevent any shock trauma to the USM motor which can seriously affect auto focus.


----------



## pwp (Apr 20, 2012)

Either way it sounds like a bargain to me!

Paul Wright


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 20, 2012)

I just picked up the EF 1.8 mkI (metal mount, focus ring & distance scale) for 150 USD off of eBay. This old lens is actually pretty rad and a good alternative to the 1.4. I had that lens once, something about it I just didn't like. I'm hoping Canon updates an affordable 50 prime at some point!


----------



## Realgeni (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you and apprecite yoru response.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 20, 2012)

I highly doubt there's going ot be an update to the 50s anytime soon.
There's nothing in the roadmap or anything leaked and even if there was, it would be at least a year after it's announced so it's safe to say i don't think there's anything in 2012…
In fact, seems like the new primes are all with IS and those are the ONLY 2 primes that are being announced for this year so far..and they cost alot more than the 50 1.4
So to be honest, even if they update the 50 1.4, add an IS in there…bump up the price to maybe $500 and above..is it really worth getting?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 21, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> I highly doubt there's going ot be an update to the 50s anytime soon.



There is a patent from Canon for an updated 50mm, and it's really time for this: The 50/1.4 has a horrible micro usm, bad bokeh (in comparison to more expensive zooms or primes) and is soft from f2-1.4. Since the 50/1.2 has the focus shift issue, and the Sigma & Nikon competition is way ahead it's about time for Canon to do something about it.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 21, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> spinworkxroy said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt there's going ot be an update to the 50s anytime soon.
> ...



The patent has been there for over 2yrs now..still no news…there were some other patents that have been there for years and only recently have they been "announced" like the 100-400mm 1.4x lens…and STILL we don't see it…so it's a good gues that from the time a patent appears to the time a lens appears, would be many years later…
It will be updated for sure yes…but when? My guess is not anything soon…not in 2012 i believe..maybe in 2013?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 21, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> It will be updated for sure yes…but when? My guess is not anything soon…not in 2012 i believe..maybe in 2013?



There is the opinion that Canon after updating their tele primes might now come around to updating their other primes like the 50/1.4 and the 35L. But of course your guess is as good as mine, they might also just keep concentrating on their video stuff and keep the primes' production running as a cash cow - obviously there are enough people around to buy them, so why rock the boat?


----------



## carlc (Apr 21, 2012)

I just want a new 50mm f1.4L USM IS. If they can put IS on a new 24 and 28mm, why not a new 50mm or 24-70 for that matter. The IS on the new 70-200mm f2.8 Mk2 is FANTASTIC, I love it. Please listen to us Canon, we are begging.


----------



## PaperTiger (Apr 21, 2012)

I wouldn't look too much into the price of lenses as an indication of new ones coming. The price of a lens is pretty variable over time. http://www.photoprice.ca/product/00008/Canon-EF-85mm-f1.2L-II-USM-price.html


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 23, 2012)

carlc said:


> I just want a new 50mm f1.4L USM IS. If they can put IS on a new 24 and 28mm, why not a new 50mm or 24-70 for that matter. The IS on the new 70-200mm f2.8 Mk2 is FANTASTIC, I love it. Please listen to us Canon, we are begging.



I don't think anyone really NEEDS IS in a 50mm. If you cant handhold a 50, one of the lightest lenses around, then its not IS that you need, its anti convulsion drugs. Plus, if your shutter speed is so slow you get camera shake at 50mm, then motion blur is going to be a much bigger problem, especially if your getting camera shake at 1.4, and with the high iso of todays cameras... IS doesn't help motion blur. 

IS on a telephoto lens, yes, very important. I totally agree with your statement that the IS on the 70-200 is absolutely fantastic. I have the version 1 and I love it, so i can only imagine the 2. 

Which begs the question, are the new 24 and 28 IS lenses for video specifically? I don't see them being useful for stills...


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> carlc said:
> 
> 
> > I just want a new 50mm f1.4L USM IS.
> ...



I think it depends on the usage and photog profile: An amateur on a tourism trip shooting with a noisy aps-c sensor indoors in low light will appreciate IS when not using a tripod. On the other hand, pros won't need it because fast shutter speeds in my experience beat IS when looking at 100% crops and IS doesn't help with motion blur for event shots. The latter is the reason why the new 24-70 still has no IS.

As for video, Canon obviously cannot make up their mind. They are releasing someting for video usage, but everyone with more experience shooting video seems to use other stabilizer gear. So the market for mid-priced wide angle primes with IS might be very small.

One aspect I like about IS (I've got it on my 70-300L) is not that it enables longer shutter speeds, but that it stabilizes the frame and lets me concentrate on the scene. When using a 50mm on a crop = 80mm this effect is still visible


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > carlc said:
> ...



If you really want a stabilized 50mm, try a sony camera. They have the stabilization in the sensor, so all lenses are IS.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> If you really want a stabilized 50mm, try a sony camera. They have the stabilization in the sensor, so all lenses are IS.



In fact, back when I decided which brand I'll get I nearly bought a Sony instead of my Canon - the Sensor is about the same as on the low-noise Nikons, and the Sony models have very good live view video af because of the fixed mirror. However, I just *hate* the evf and thus got a traditional dslr with optical viewfinder. Apart from that, the electronic stabilizer on the Sony dslrs isn't as effective as the mechanical one in my 70-300L.

And you're forgetting the biggest difference: An electronic stabilizer, at least on older Sony bodies, does *not* affect the frame before shooting!


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > If you really want a stabilized 50mm, try a sony camera. They have the stabilization in the sensor, so all lenses are IS.
> ...



I know. HAHA. I was being totally sarcastic. I hate sony cameras. I actually bought one when I was first starting out and returned it cause i couldn't go above 400 iso back then on the sony. I got the Nikon d90 instead. That in body stabilization and live view af is what lured me in, but image quality, and crappy lens selection drove me away. 

Long live canon!


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> I know. HAHA. I was being totally sarcastic.



I really didn't get that - because I don't think that (apart from the efv) Sony is that bad at all, they even got expensive pro bodies I'd exchange for my 60d this very moment. If Sony would run magic lantern. Which it doesn't. So watch out - sooner or later, Sony might have the last laugh on you


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > I know. HAHA. I was being totally sarcastic.
> ...



Maybe. I dont think the translucent mirror thing is a good way to go for pro bodies though. you looks like a third stop of your light right there (or am i wrong?). It has been a while since I had used the sony and was disappointed. Its strange though, cause they make the BEST tvs, great gaming systems, they invented blu-ray, and more. They are a great company and I do expect great things from them eventually.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Maybe. I dont think the translucent mirror thing is a good way to go for pro bodies though. you looks like a third stop of your light right there (or am i wrong?).



It's two thirds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_RT ... however, with a good sensor and a fast lens it doesn't make a difference in ok light. The thing is: I once owned an non-digital Canon RT with a fixed mirror and it was the greatest camera I ever had! With a fixed, translucent mirror, you can actually see what you shoot (no blackout) and this makes tracking *much* easier, and the response time was stellar. I only needed to lightly touch the button and it had already made the picture before I knew it - with my current 60d, there is a considerable lag between "butterfly sits on flower" and "camera makes picture of flower without butterfly". A 7d2 with a translucent mirror would be the killer for wildlife shots.


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe. I dont think the translucent mirror thing is a good way to go for pro bodies though. you looks like a third stop of your light right there (or am i wrong?).
> ...



Great point. Would be good for certain things i guess. But for my low light work, i would hate to have a two third stop handicap. Thats almost the difference between shooting at 6400 iso and 12.8k iso.


----------



## davidbellissima (Apr 26, 2012)

When I was in the market for a 50mm F1.4 I did a lot of research and finally settled on the Sigma 50mm F1.4. By most accounts it gets better reviews and in my experience it is brilliant! Highly recommended.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 26, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Which begs the question, are the new 24 and 28 IS lenses for video specifically? I don't see them being useful for stills...


Yes, that's pretty much the only excuse for making them so slow. Also, 50mm is one of the primes that is in a normal cinematographers bag, so, I'd be you'll see a 50mm IS prime at some point. 35mm and 85mm would be the others.


----------

